# How do I remove the tank from a Higgins Flightliner?



## teisco (Jul 18, 2019)

Got me stumped,,,,


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 19, 2019)

it differs slightly on the year model / design.

however on the early 60's design, like this





Take the screw out of the top of the head light bezel, then remove the two on the bottom, pull the bezel forward away from the bicycle.

Then slowly spread the front of the tank apart, it is hinged at the rear, where it sits on the frame tab, when you open it wide enough it will slide forward then out either side of the frame.

hope it helps.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah, that does the trick. Tanks a lot!


----------



## teisco (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks,,,worked just fine.


----------

